# Lexapro for DPD? Who has done this before? Advice please



## Bryndelyn (Nov 5, 2013)

So basically I've had DPD for three years, still haven't found a cure, its getting worse, blah blah blah, just the usual for me. I decided to start trying out medication and my doctor suggested some, specifically Lexapro.

I don't really know anything about Lexapro, but from what I gathered its for anxiety and depression. I'm not very anxious, not at all depressed, but will it still help my DPD? I mean, I know to get DPD you have to usually be anxious...because DPD is usually a side-affect of anxiety, right? But the only thing I get anxiety about is my Depersonalization, I don't get anxious about anything else.

So basically my life is like this: I had an attack of DPD one day, and ever since that, I've gotten anxiety about DPD, which is what is making it worse, but sometimes even when I don't feel anxious I get it, which makes my fear and anxiety bigger. I feel like I don't just have standalone anxiety-the anxiety is only for DPD, because I'm afraid of it.

So yeah. Will Lexapro still help me, then? I know its different for everyone, but I would really like some input on this. I'm pretty young(almost thirteen)so that might affect me a little bit, too.

Please give your input on this and whether it helped you or not.

Thank you


----------



## slhm00 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was on lexapro for about a year, and I must say it didn't really help me much. My doctor was a bit of a quack, though, and gave me only 10mg for what I described "uncontrollable anxiety and DP/DR". However, I was 24 at the time, considering you're so young this could be a perfect dosage for you! An important thing to remember is that all medications have different effects on every person. What works for you may not work for anyone else. I would suggest trying the lexapro for a month, because it takes about two weeks to fully build up in your system. If by two weeks you aren't feeling any improvement, I would suggest talking to your doctor about increasing the dosage or changing medication. Currently, I'm on 50mg of Zoloft and was given a low-dosage EMERGENCY ONLY perscription of Xanax. The Xanax is only .25mg and is ONLY to be used when I'm in a full-out DP/DR breakdown. I've only used it a few times, because I'm very concerned about developing a dependency, but it really did help to calm me down. It didn't make me feel loopy or sleepy, just normal. I really hope you find which medication works for you soon. Remember, don't get discouraged if you don't find it right away. There's help for you!


----------

